# Broken Camera



## funnybunnymummy (Mar 4, 2010)

We've got a Canon SX100 IS. We took it with us snowboarding and I dropped it. Now it makes a HORRIBLE noise whenever I zoom out. Also, I think the pictures I'm taking with it aren't as crisp as they use to be. (I took what should've been some FABULOUS sunset shots and they all turned out blurry! )

What can I do to get it fixed? Is it worth it to get it fixed? Or is it better to just get a new camera?

Either way, I'm planning to get acamera JUST for snowboarding (and camping and going to the beach and mountain biking and all the other things we like to do as a famly), probably the Canon D10.

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 4, 2010)

That is too bad the Canon SX100 ISbroke. It is an expensive point and shoot, but how much is it to repair it. You would try a local camera shop to see if it is worth fixing.

A rugged (tough, shockproof, waterproof) camera sounds like what you need for your shooting situations. You should check on other brands and compare them. However they would not be as good as your SX100 IS.


----------

